

PHP the good parts - estebanlll
http://www.phpthegoodparts.com/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
I did chuckle, then I looked at the source. It's not quite the same as the pot
calling the kettle black, but you may want to strip out all that unused bloat
before ripping on someone else's work.

